# If You Are Having a Bad Day...



## BigElectricKat (Apr 17, 2019)

If you are having a bad day. If you are down in the dumps. If you are feeling sad. Please watch this video. I guarantee it will make you smile (if not laugh out loud).


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 18, 2019)

Hope it’s okay to add a couple of more to this thread.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 18, 2019)

Those were great! Thanks, guys


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 28, 2019)

I love the determined look on the cat's face


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (May 1, 2019)

This thread is more fun than herding cats!


----------



## RVGleason (May 1, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (May 1, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (May 5, 2019)

*Mom, Uncle Bob is here!
*


----------



## RVGleason (May 5, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (May 5, 2019)

Happy


----------



## RVGleason (May 6, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (May 6, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (May 9, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (May 10, 2019)




----------



## RockyAO (May 13, 2019)

Thanks for sharing  It's very funny


----------



## RVGleason (May 16, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (May 17, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (May 18, 2019)

Remember, it’s always nice to be Loved.


----------



## FleurBleu (May 18, 2019)

I can't believe I'm getting turned on by a drawing...


----------



## RVGleason (May 20, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (May 21, 2019)

Eleanor Powell in "Lady be good" - That scene was shot in her own living room because it was where the dog was trained to do all the tricks. Amazing tap dance and acrobatic routine.


----------



## RVGleason (May 25, 2019)




----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (May 26, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## FleurBleu (Jun 1, 2019)

I love this! Please post more cat images! (No dogs, please )


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 30, 2019)

Adopting a kitty (or any pet) would be a nice way to brighten your day as well as theirs.


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 17, 2019)

Smooch away Gals, I know I’m udderly irresistible!


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Aug 15, 2019)

If you’re having a bad day, here’s Robert Downey Jr. holding a kitten.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## DragonFly (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Emmy (Sep 26, 2019)

RVGleason said:


>


LOL oh my that made me laugh lol thank you! Portillo's chocolate cake


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## fat hiker (Sep 30, 2019)

RVGleason said:


>


This is our dog!!! This is our rescued Schnauzer exactly.


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## swamptoad (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 12, 2019)

I think I’ll potate!


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 20, 2019)




----------

